# Citizen watch bracelet



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

*Citizen watch bracelet*


View Advert


Would like a citizen 22mm curved end's if possible watch bracelet new or second-hand silver must have all links as having a large wrist, show me what you have and price please including postage I'm in the UK. might consider other makes if good quality.




*Advertiser*

bowie



*Date*

02/06/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

have you tried seiko ones off the bay? quiet a good mod, like porsche bits on a vw

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-SOLID-LINKS-GENTS-WATCH-6139-6002-6000-6001-6005-6032-Pogue-new-pepsi/254065352917?hash=item3b2779a0d5:g:4poAAOSwdHpcOOPI


----------

